# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  بشرتك جميلة بدون مكياج....

## mylife079

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بشرتك جميلة بدون ماكياج. 


كثيراً ما تتعرض بشرتك لعوامل تفقدها تألقها ونضارتها، لذا ينصحك خبراء التجميل 
بضرورة العناية بالبشرة،  

ويضعون لك قواعدعامة تساعدك في ذلك: 

نوم هادئ ومريح 
احرصي على أخذ قسط كاف من النوم، فكثيراً ما يؤثر التعب والسهر على البشرة. ويؤكد الخبراء أن الأرق هو العدو الأول للجمال حيث يترك بصماته على البشرة فيفقدها رونقها وصفاءها.  

ولأن خلايا الجلد تتجدد كل يوم فإن الحصول على قسط كاف من النوم مع تجنب القلق والانفعالات العصبية يعيد للبشرة نضارتها وحيويتها. واحذري الإفراط في تناول المنبهات كالشاي والقهوة وغيرها، فهي تزيد الأرق والتوتر مما ينعكس سلباً على الوجه في شكل هالات سوداء حول العينين وتصاب البشرة بالجفاف.  

وكي تخلدي إلى نوم هادئ يمكنك أخذ حمام دافئ أو تناول كوب من الحليب أو عمل بعض التمرينات الرياضية التي تساعد على الاسترخاء.  

غذاء صحي 
بعض أنوع الغذاء قد تؤذي البشرة كالدهون والسكريات، وعلى العكس فإن الخضار والفواكه الطازجة يمنح البشرة لوناً وملمساً جميلاً.  

وإذا كنت من ذوات البشرة الدهنية فتجنبي الإفراط في تناول الشيكولاته والحلوى والدهنيات؛ لأنها تؤدي إلى زيادة الإفرازات الدهنية بالبشرة، كما أنها قد تصيب البشرة بحب الشباب، ويفضل تناول المواد المحتوية على فيتاميــــن (c) مثل البرتقال والليمون والتوت وغيرها. وكذلك تناولي الخضراوات المسلوقة مع الليمون فهي مفيدة لهذا النوع من البشرة.  

أما إذا كنت من ذوات البشرة الجافة فينصحك الخبراء بتناول الفواكه والخضراوات المحتوية على نسبة عالية من الدهون كالألبان والأجبان والشيكولاته وغيرها.  

ولا تنسي أن شرب كمية وفيرة من الماء يومياً، وكذلك العصائر، من أفضل الوسائل لتنظيف الجسم من الشوائب، والحصول بالتالي على بشرة نقية.  


النظافة
احفظي بشرة وجهك نظيفة بغسلها ثلاث مرات على الأقل يومياً، خصوصاً إذا كانت بشرتك دهنية، مع مراعاة اختيار نوع الصابون الجيد، أما إذا كانت بشرتك جافة فلا تكثري من غسلها؛ لأن الصابون يزيد جفافها. وقللي استخدام الماكياج، واحرصي على تنظيف بشرتك تماماً من أي آثار للماكياج قبل النوم. ويفضل استخدام الماء الفاتر عن الساخن في التنظيف.  

ولتنظيف الوجه يمكن تعريضه لبخار الماء الناتج عن غلي الماء مع أوراق النعناع لمدة خمس دقائق حتى يتشبع، وبعدها يجفف الوجه بخفة.  


وجهك والعطور
عند استعمالك للعطور لا تضعيها على الوجه مباشرة؛ لأنها تؤثر على الجلد وتتسبب في ظهور بقع داكنة وجافة.  


بشرتك والشمس 
تنزهي في الهواء الطلق؛ لأنه يزيد حيويتك وحيوية الجلد، فرياضة المشي تنشط الدورة الدموية في الجسم، وذلك يؤدي إلى صفاء البشرة. واهتمي بتعريض وجهك لأشعة الشمس فترة؛ لأنها تساعد على فتح مسام الجلد، ولكن احذري إطالة هذه الفترة، وبخاصة وقت الظهيرة حين تكون الشمس حارقة فتسبب حدوث بقع سوداء في البشرة.  


القناع 
يساعد القناع كثيراً على مشاكل البشرة، فالقناع المرطب يعيد للبشرة الجافة والمتعبة نضارتها، والقناع المنظف ينقي البشرة الدهنية ويخفف إفرازاتها، ويقدم خبراء التجميل إليك عدداً من الأقنعة، لكل منها استخدام بما يتلاءم ونوع البشرة.  

* قناع لإزالة التجاعيد:  

2 ملعقة طحين الشوفان (كويكر) + 2 ملعقة حليب + 1 ملعقة ماء بارد، تخلط جميع المقادير السابقة وتوضع على الوجه لمدة عشرين دقيقة، وبعدها يغسل بماء فاتر، يكرر هذا القناع عدة أيام.  

* قناع للبشرة الدهنية: 

ملعقة عسل + ملعقة صغيرة عصير جزر + 1 بياض بيضة، تخلط جميع المقادير السابقة وتوضع على الوجه لمدة ثلث ساعة ثم يشطف الوجه بالماء.  

* قناع للبشرة الجافة:  

تطحن خمس حبات لوز وتخلط مع ملعقة زيت (من النوع الجيد) ثم توضع على البشرة لمدة ربع ساعة، ثم يزال بالماء البارد.  

* قناع لإزالة الخلايا الميتة:  

استعملي الطحين الخشن المتبقي من أي نوع من المكسرات، وذلك بإضافة ملعقة من خليط هذا الدقيق مع ملعقة جلسرين، وادعكي الوجه، ثم اغسليه بالماء وجففيه.  

* قناع لتبييض البشرة:  

3 حبات لوز + بيضة واحدة + 1 ملعقة عصير ليمون، يقشر اللوز وينقع في ماء، ثم يطحن ويضاف البيض وعصير الليمون ويخلط، ثم يفرد على الوجه لمدة ربع ساعة، ثم يزال بماء فاتر.

----------


## حلم حياتي

يعطيك العافية محمد على النصائح المفيدة

----------


## mylife079

شكرا حلم حياتي على المرور

----------


## باريسيا

وصفات بمتناول اليد بس بدها البنت الي بتهتم بحالها 

وتستعمله بستمرار مش تشجع يوم وطنش سنين 

يسلمو الايادي على المعلومات وعلى هل الاهتمام 

يعطيك الف عايفه حمود على الموضوع

----------


## mylife079

شكرا بيسو  على المرور

----------

